# Guaging interest in small csusa group buy closed



## davdee70 (Sep 10, 2007)

*9/11/2007 *God Bless America and remembering those who fell this day 6 years ago.

Looks like there is enough interest in this to do a group buy. I am getting a list together this morning. I am trying to keep this limited to Pen Kits, Pen Blanks, Bushings, & extra tubes. I will post the listings for those items sometime later today.

*9/10/2007*
Ok I missed the last group buy and am possibly interested in doing a small one with csusa. Just enough to get the maximum discount. Im probably good for about 30 kits and some blanks. If there are some others out there who are interested would love to hear from you. Im not looking for a long drawn out ordeal. Just short and sweet. 

Thanks,
David Karnes
Wilmington, NC


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I am interested in a CSUSA group buy.  Unsure of quantity but probably 25-40 kits or so

Rob


----------



## armyturner (Sep 10, 2007)

I would be in for a few as well.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to start in Jr Gents in the near future so I could join in for 10 or so.


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll go in if a couple Emperor pens would be included with the group discount..


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just about to buy about 10 acrylic blanks, but I'll hold off and see if this is a go first.


----------



## DaveM (Sep 11, 2007)

I would be in with some retros, Jr.s, and maybe a few blanks


----------



## DRP460 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd also be interested in some JRs & Retros if shipping USPS to Canada is an option.


----------



## EasyGreasy (Sep 11, 2007)

IM good for 10-20.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in for 15-30. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## arioux (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

I'm in for 15-20, if shipping to Canada stand.

Alfred


----------



## Darley (Sep 11, 2007)

Will you do other thing than pen kits and blanks? would be in if you're not scarred to shipp to Australia


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would be interested in some. What knid of kits are we talking about. And would it just be kits. I was just getting ready to order some supplies.


----------



## Monty (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd take 5-10 kits also. Looks like there is no such thing as a small group buy.[]


----------



## MDWine (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep, in for a few kits and some extra tubes!!


----------



## reido737 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in for 20-30 kits and extra tubes.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 14, 2007)

Jim,
   The group but is already over. There was a new post for it. Unless someone is trying to start up another one already. Just thought that I would mention in case no one responded.

Mike


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 16, 2007)

well, I am interested if someone does another one anytime soon (and they give more than a day's notice, go out of town for a couple days and I miss a deal).

I need a book they offer and some kits.


----------



## drayman (Sep 18, 2007)

david, i will be for some jr gents if shipping to uk is ok. regards colin.


----------

